# Wanted: Merckx Corsa or Corsa Extra....



## JasonF

I'm looking for a Merckx Corsa or Corsa Extra in seattube sizes 50-52 c-t...

I will seriously consider a full bike or just frame/fork. I'm aware that good examples command a premium...Thanks!


----------



## JasonF

Sorry about the double posts guys.


----------



## austex

The one here close? It appears "rode hard and put away wet", but maybe...http://www.recycledcycles.net/recy.rtro.html


----------



## boneman

*Need to be patient*

Primarily due to the size. I bought one last year, it's 51ctc, approx 52 ct and the next week another one came up as well. I don't know about the premium as I've not seen Merckx bikes go for what an equivalent say Colnago would, at least on the used market and for the older stuff. They are solid value in my opinion. I also own a Merckx Ti EX, another bargain buy on EBay. It fit so well I sold my Litespeed Vortex.

I've been buying and selling retro steel frames for the last 6 years on EBay and the keys are 1) be very patient if you're looking for something specific and 2) don't overpay (and don't overprice).

Two bikes I continue to look for are a Masi Gran Criterium, Milano or California model and a Colnago BiTitan from their later production. When I was in Europe a couple of Masi's came up but my US storage sites, sister's house and in-laws, were already at capacity. Same with the BiTitan. I've not seen a suitably sized Masi since 2000 and saw a BiTitan last year but didn't like the looks of the seller.

Good luck.



JasonF said:


> I'm looking for a Merckx Corsa or Corsa Extra in seattube sizes 50-52 c-t...
> 
> I will seriously consider a full bike or just frame/fork. I'm aware that good examples command a premium...Thanks!


----------



## JasonF

Thanks boneman...also sent you a PM


----------



## unchained

*Patience*

I would agree with the patience assessment. I watched eBay for quite a while until I found a NOS Basso Loto in my size and preferred color scheme for $350. 

Bikes in your size tend to bring lower prices then the more popular larger sizes.

If you find a solid Merckx but the paint is imperfect I would recommend Joe Bell.


----------



## tarwheel2

*patience*

I looked for a used Merckx steel frame for a couple years and finally ended up buying a new Corsa. I actually bought a couple of used Merckx frames, but both had been damaged in crashes and I returned them. Be careful when buying used Merckx frames because many of them have been raced and/or ridden hard.

About a year after buying my Corsa, I found a used Merckx AX (ti) frame in my size, and bought it with a carbon fork and headset for about half what I paid for the new steel frame. Both fit and handle the same.

EBay is the best place to find used frames, but bidding is usually intense for Merckx frames in good condition. Your size is an advantage, however, as it would be less in demand than one in the 55-58 cm range. My size is 57 and frames in that size seem to attract lots of bidders.

If you buy on EBay, communicate with the seller ahead of time and make sure they will allow a return if the frame turns out to be damaged. Also ask for some good photos if they don't post them.. Ask if it's ever been raced and/or crashed.

After searching on EBay for a couple years, I actually bought my AX on the Google rec/bicycles message board. It doesn't get nearly as much action as EBay but that can be a good thing. The ad for my AX had been posted several months earlier when I noticed but was still available when I contacted the seller. Here is a link for the Google site. You can post wanted ads as well for no charge.

http://groups-beta.google.com/group/rec.bicycles.marketplace?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8

I found another Merckx Corsa on the Google site before I bought my new one and stupidly passed on it. At that time I was looking for a size 56 and it was a 57, so I thought it would be too large. After having a fitting done, however, the shop recommended a size 57 and the used steel Corsa was long gone by then.


----------



## T-shirt

*you choose*

*JasonF,

If you feel like buying a new one, check this out Custome Corsa 0.1. Scroll to the bottom. 

-Custom fit to the millimeter
-Pick your color
-Alter the braze-ons to the way you like
-Do internal or external rear brake guides
-Choose threaded or threadless headset

I haven't actually dealt with them, but it sounds good.

Thanks, Tshirt*


----------



## JasonF

T-shirt said:


> *JasonF,
> 
> If you feel like buying a new one, check this out Custome Corsa 0.1. Scroll to the bottom.
> 
> -Custom fit to the millimeter
> -Pick your color
> -Alter the braze-ons to the way you like
> -Do internal or external rear brake guides
> -Choose threaded or threadless headset
> 
> I haven't actually dealt with them, but it sounds good.
> 
> *


Thanks T-Shirt...

I actually spoke with Kyle about a month or so ago in his shop...a very nice and knowledegable guy. My plan is to order through him in the fall if my search for a used frame doesn't work out. I was hoping to pick up a Merckx this season.The 4 month turnaround is actually a "best case" scenario, and I believe it may take even longer than that...so I have a couple of months before I go that route.
Best, Jason


----------



## tarwheel2

*bikyle*

Funny. I bought my Corsa .01 from BiKyle after unsuccessfully trying to buy a used Merckx over a couple year period. Kyle is a very decent bike shop to deal with, and they did a great job fitting me. I was looking for a size 56 frame, and after looking at all of my measurements and photo of me on my bike, he recommended a 57. He was right on the money, and I realize now that a 56 would have been too small for me.

What would be nice about ordering a Merckx from the factory is that they can paint the frame in any current or former paint scheme (at least they used to do that). That might be worth waiting for if you were dying to own a Molteni orange or Motorola frame.


----------



## JasonF

tarwheel2 said:


> Funny. I bought my Corsa .01 from BiKyle after unsuccessfully trying to buy a used Merckx over a couple year period. Kyle is a very decent bike shop to deal with, and they did a great job fitting me.QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Tarwheel, I'm very partial to a slurpee Merckx and, believe it or not, the Weinmann colors. I think that color scheme has white, green, purple, etc...in it. Kind of has that retro 80's feel to it.
> 
> I contacted a guy in Canada selling a Molteni frame in my size with Super Record with SL tubing...we'll see how that works out.


----------



## T-shirt

*Me too*

*


JasonF said:



Thanks Tarwheel, I'm very partial to a slurpee Merckx and, believe it or not, the Weinmann colors. I think that color scheme has white, green, purple, etc...in it. Kind of has that retro 80's feel to it.

Click to expand...

**

Is it like the one in this picture? That's the one I like.
At the Round Barn ride in Indiana this past weekend, I was passed by a guy with the same dark blue/purple color but in place of the green there was silver and in place of the white there was yellow-orange. So that caught my eye too. What to do?

Thanks, Tshirt*


----------



## JasonF

T-shirt said:


> *
> 
> Is it like the one in this picture? That's the one I like.
> At the Round Barn ride in Indiana this past weekend, I was passed by a guy with the same dark blue/purple color but in place of the green there was silver and in place of the white there was yellow-orange. So that caught my eye too. What to do?
> 
> Thanks, Tshirt*


That's it! My favorite bike colors are dark blue, white and green, so why not kill three birds with one stone?

A similar bike just sold for a pittance (IMHO) on Ebay a few weeks back. it was a 55 so it was too big for me.


----------



## unchained

*Kelme*



T-shirt said:


> *
> 
> Is it like the one in this picture? That's the one I like.
> At the Round Barn ride in Indiana this past weekend, I was passed by a guy with the same dark blue/purple color but in place of the green there was silver and in place of the white there was yellow-orange. So that caught my eye too. What to do?
> 
> Thanks, Tshirt*


I believe those are the Kelme colors.


----------



## Eben

*Ebay Crap Shoot*

I ended up getting my classic Merckx on Ebay after about 3 years of looking. Man, the prices are all over the place on these things. Molteni, Motorola and 7-Eleven Paint schemes seem to command a premium and sometimes get stupidly stratospheric. I was especially amused to see a 7-11 Corsa, in less than perfect condition, go recently for close to $1300, it kinda hurt though when I only got $1100 for my basically new Team SC frame a week later! My Corsa has the same paint design as the blue, white and green (Kelme?) posted by T-Shirt but it's red metallic fading to pearl white through two shades of metallic pink, beautiful in my book. I paid $150 for an almost mint frame 'cause the seller used really bad pictures, much better luck than whoever picked up that 7-11!


----------



## JasonF

Although not a classic steel Merckx, which is my first choice, I did see this for sale on Ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/2004-Eddy-Merck...169377752QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

IMHO, I believe the asking price is waaaaay too high. What do you guys think?


----------



## tarwheel2

*re: Majestic*



JasonF said:


> Although not a classic steel Merckx, which is my first choice, I did see this for sale on Ebay...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2004-Eddy-Merck...169377752QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> IMHO, I believe the asking price is waaaaay too high. What do you guys think?


Well ...

I've got a Corsa .01 and a Merckx AX, the predecessor to the Majestic. The AX is basically the same frame as the Majestic except for some of the details (eg, it's made for threadless stems/forks rather than threaded).

My AX handles nearly identical to the Corsa, but it's about 1-2 lbs lighter. With the carbon fork, the AX is a little smoother up front, but the rear end is stiffer. The chain stays are much thicker on the AX, and it transmits shocks from things like potholes much more than my Corsa.

The price for the Majestic is probably fair if it's in like-new condition. Majestic frames w/ forks sold for about $1,500 until recently, when Merckx or Gita upped to the price to about $2,000. I have seen Majestic's comparably equipped sell on eBay for $1,200 to $1,500, although probably not in as nice a condition as this one.

Have you checked www.gvhbikes.com? They carry some Merckx frames and would probably sell a brand new one for less than $2700 with comparable equipment.

BTW, I bought my AX frame and fork used for about $500, but that was an unusually good deal. I paid about $900 for my Corsa frame w/fork new from bikyle.com.


----------



## tarwheel2

*competitive cyclist*

Jason -- Have you checked with competitivecyclist.com? They have several models of Merckx frames on sale right now and list a couple Merckx MX Leaders in stock in size 52. They're priced about $1600, down from about $1950. (Curious, because MX Leaders were selling for about $1500 new a couple of years ago when I bought my Corsa.) Here's a link to the page.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=SPECIALS


----------



## JasonF

Thanks tarwheel...

I did indeed see that last night. It's interesting, I believe the distributor is holding those 2 MX Leaders, because a couple of other vendors are advertising those exact frames for sale...I was hoping to pick up a used bike/frame, and was interested in a Corsa. 

I know many rave about the ride of the MX Leader, but for my size (5'6" 155 lbs)...it may be too beefy for me. I might as well bite the bullet and get a custom Corsa through then.

Regards, Jason


----------



## JasonF

Hey guys, I have an opportunity to get the following bike:

Merckx Corsa
Molteni color scheme
SL tubing (6 speed cassette)
Full Campy Super Record components
Overall, excellent condition (seller described a few chips, but the detailed high res images show a very clean bike).
asking 1,200 for complete bike...

Do you think this is a good deal? Hey, I'm getting close!

Jason


----------



## Nessism

JasonF said:


> Hey guys, I have an opportunity to get the following bike:
> 
> Merckx Corsa
> Molteni color scheme
> SL tubing (6 speed cassette)
> Full Campy Super Record components
> Overall, excellent condition (seller described a few chips, but the detailed high res images show a very clean bike).
> asking 1,200 for complete bike...
> 
> Do you think this is a good deal? Hey, I'm getting close!
> 
> Jason



Price seems a little high for a 6 speed bike. For that price I'd expect it to be in perfect condition.

Just my opinion.

Ed


----------



## tarwheel2

*good deal?*

Only you can say whether $1,200 is too much. However, if you are mainly interested in the frame, you can probably recoup a fair amount of your cost by selling the Campy 6-speed components. There is a good market for used Campy parts on eBay. I had an old Bianchi with Campy NR components that I sold piecemeal a couple of years ago, and I probably got just as much as I paid for it in 1985 (about $600), after auctioning the frame, wheels and all of the Campy parts. 

I have been tracking auctions for Merckx frames on eBay for about 3 years, and I have seen many used steel frames in good condition sell in the range of $300-500. The ones that fetch higher prices are MX Leaders, particularly with Molteni, 7/11 and Motorola color schemes. Prices are sometimes baffling. I've seen what appear to be very nice frames sell for $300, and others sell for prices that seem to be much more than they are worth. Size seems to make a big difference, with more common sizes (55-57 cm) generally commanding the highest prices.


----------



## JasonF

Thanks Tarwheel...

Here are some scans of the bike. I offered less than the asking price, but still a very fair amount considering the bikes age, etc...

I may keep most of the parts, but swap out for Record Carbon brake levers (and keep the downtube shifters) as I have an extra pair of those, and love how they feel. The fact that it's a 6-speed doesn't worry me. I may put a 50 tooth ring on the front for greater versatility.

Hope the pic works!


----------



## tarwheel2

*looks purty!*

One of the used Corsas I bought looked just like that. The paint was a little rough, though, and after closely examining it, I found some damage from a crash. The top tube just behind the head tube had a bulge, indicating a front end collision. I had bought it with the understanding that it could be returned if I wasn't satisfied, and the seller refunded my money. It killed me to send it back, but it would have cost more to repair and repaint the frame than it was worth, and I was afraid it might not handle right. I had paid $300 for the frame and fork, which was a very reasonable price if it had not been damaged. 

Before that, I had bought another used Merckx Arcobelo on eBay that had nearly identical crash damage, which is how I recognized it so quickly on the Molteni Corsa. The seller also let me return the Arcobelo and actually offered to let me keep it for and return my check, but I didn't feel right doing that and shipped the frame back. The crash damage was pointed out to me by my bike shop when I brought it in to have it built up. They recognized it right away and said that was very common with frontal collisions on bike frames.

Anyway, if I were you, I would make sure the seller will let you return the frame if you are not satisfied with its condition. Buying used frames sight unseen can be risky, and the seller might not even be aware of damage. I nearly bought a used Bianchi Alloro years ago from a guy who lived nearby, and after closely examining the frame I found that the front derailler boss was cracked. I don't think the seller was even aware of the damage and seemed truly surprised when I pointed it out to him. I think the same was true with the guy who sold me the Arcobelo.


----------



## JasonF

Thanks for the tips Tarwheel...We have agreed on a price, but before I send payment, I'll ask for a return if the bike doesn't live up to my expectations.

He sent many detailed pics, and the bike looks very, very clean. The seller is an M.D., and while there are dishonest docs out there, he seems legit. He claims to have purchased it 5 years ago, NOS and it was never built up. He put about 500 miles on it, and now has too many bikes and he's moving. Other pics of the bike illustrate its "like new" condition.

I look at how much a current MXL Moteni frame costs (if there are any left in my size), and can't help but think the bike is a good deal. A custom Corsa would take about 4-6 months, and cost in excess of $3,000 built up. This bike will cost less than 1/3 of that...and I can ride it now. All that it needs is a 10cm stem (it currently has a 120)...

I'll let you know how it goes...until then, here are some more pics
Jason


----------



## tarwheel2

*you done well*

If the frame is in like-new condition as it appears, you done well. You would pay much more for a new custom Corsa. I love the Molteni paint scheme and probably would pick that if ordering one myself. Are you going to keep the 6-speed group on it, or update to something with index shifting?


----------



## JasonF

Good question, I'm not sure. Rear spacing is 126mm so if I wanted to really modernize the bike, a cold set would be in order. I'm going to keep it the way it is (except I will put on record carbon levers) and see how it shakes out. 

It does need a new headset, and I have a brand new Record headset in my parts bin. I like the Molteni scheme too. I've always wanted a Merckx, so I hope I like the ride as much as you guys do!


----------



## jhsb

I'm looking at this but un decided, it's a tall frame...

Merckx Corsa Team Molteni Project


----------



## pmf

jhsb said:


> I'm looking at this but un decided, it's a tall frame...
> 
> Merckx Corsa Team Molteni Project


I'll check back with you in 2025 to see how the bike is working out.


----------



## jhsb

pmf said:


> I'll check back with you in 2025 to see how the bike is working out.


pmf why don't you go **** youself?


----------



## pmf

jhsb said:


> pmf why don't you go **** youself?


I'll hop in the DeLorean and do that! :thumbsup:

But first I need to go find a thread about that new 10-speed Shimano stuff.


----------



## JasonF

Wow, talk about resurrecting a thread from the dead! Is it a sad commentary that I'm still around (although don't post a ton)? That Merckx I was going to buy back in '05 never panned out. The seller had the bike in his car for the day and was planning to take it to a bike shop for shipping after work. As you could guess, someone broke into the car and stole the bike. The seller refunded my money and I felt bad that the guy was out a bike, a car window, and some cash.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Bike thieves, hang em! My Gios was stolen years ago and I still get mad about it.

Whoever stole it probably had no idea of the true value.


----------

